# Liberal Values Vs. Sikh Terrorism



## Archived_Member16 (Jun 4, 2010)

This is Hindutva & RAW at work: Divide, rule & conquer the Sikhs in India & abroad, while we "argue & fight" among ourselves!

Harbhajan S. Sangha

---------------------------------------------------------------
 
*Liberal values vs. Sikh terrorism*

*National Post · Thursday, Jun. 3, 2010*

Before the 1984 anti-Sikh riots in India, Sikh terrorists carried out indiscriminate attacks designed to cause extensive civilian casualties, including derailing trains and setting off bombs in markets and restaurants. Moderate Sikh political leaders were assassinated for opposing the militants, while several others were killed as a result of militant group rivalries.

Threats were also made to the minority Hindu population so as to drive them out of Punjab. In fact, a large population of Hindus left Punjab permanently in 1980s. Democratic India's defeat of the Khalistan terror movement is one of the great success stories of our time, and key to this victory were the actions of 1984.

Far from being a "genocide" against Sikhs, as Liberal MP Andrew Kania wants to call it, the events of 1984 should be celebrated as a decisive blow against terrorism.

*Ron Banerjee, director, Canadian Hindu Advocacy, Toronto.*

*source:*http://www.nationalpost.com/scripts/Liberal+values+Sikh+terrorism/3110007/story.html


----------



## kds1980 (Jun 4, 2010)

Does this guy is trying to say that 1984 riots should be celebrated? Because of these kind of people the khalistan movement got lots of support.So many of sikhs which were not living in Punjab started supporting the movement.Many Hindu's moved out of Punjab not 84 but after 84 because sikh anger was at its peak


----------



## spnadmin (Jun 4, 2010)

Kanwardeep Singh said:


> Does this guy is trying to say that 1984 riots should be celebrated? Because of these kind of people the khalistan movement got lots of support.So many of sikhs which were not living in Punjab started supporting the movement.Many Hindu's moved out of Punjab not 84 but after 84 because sikh anger was at its peak



Basically yes! He is saying that the 1984 massacre of Sikhs was not only deserved but a good thing. It cleaned out the "bad element." Now Canada can learn from India in this regard -- according to Ron Banerjee. He is also implying more than he is saying by using the label "Sikh Terrorism" in the title of the article. That was intentional. It gets the attention of everyone.

BTW I just now registered with the National Post in order to reply but so far I cannot see a place where someone can leave a Comment. The article may just remain unchallenged -- like an open can of hazardous waste.


----------



## kds1980 (Jun 4, 2010)

Narayanjot Kaur said:


> Basically yes! He is saying that the 1984 massacre of Sikhs was not only deserved but a good thing. It cleaned out the "bad element." Now Canada can learn from India in this regard -- according to Ron Banerjee. He is also implying more than he is saying by using the label "Sikh Terrorism" in the title of the article. That was intentional. It gets the attention of everyone.
> 
> BTW I just now registered with the National Post in order to reply but so far I cannot see a place where someone can leave a Comment. The article may just remain unchallenged -- like an open can of hazardous waste.



He is a bengali and he forgot that naxalite movement in India started in naxalbari in Bengal in 1967 from where it spreaded to many parts of India.So many bengali's are hardcore communists so if he feel massacre is good way to deal with these type of movements then  massacre of bengalis could have been the option with GOI to deal with naxals


----------



## spnadmin (Jun 4, 2010)

Kanwardeep Singh said:


> He is a bengali and he forgot that naxalite movement in India started in naxalbari in Bengal in 1967 from where it spreaded to many parts of India.So many bengali's are hardcore communists so if he feel massacre is good way to deal with these type of movements then  massacre of bengalis could have been the option with GOI to deal with naxals



Kanwardeep Singh ji

That really throws an interesting perspective on this matter. In fact one could write back, What is the best way to clean out naxalism in Bengal? Of course I am not serious. I think you are saying he should take a long hard look in the mirror. 

So far no reply from the National Post.


----------



## Archived_Member16 (Jun 5, 2010)

http://www.nationalpost.com/scripts/Sikh+response/3115322/story.html

*Sikh response*
*National Post · Friday, Jun. 4, 2010*

*Re: Liberal Values Vs. Sikh Terrorism, letter to the editor June 4.*

Sikh Canadians are proud of our efforts and record in respecting and fighting for human rights.

What happened in 1984 in Delhi and other parts of India was Sikh genocide and nothing less. Those who don't believe so should read the book, *Who Are* *the Guilty?,* published immediately after the event by a team of retired Indian judges and lawyers, and none of them a Sikh.

*Colonel Avtar Singh (ret'd), Toronto*


----------



## spnadmin (Jun 5, 2010)

Well now I have this,

Welcome Narayanjot , to the *canada*.com  family! You have completed your Basic *canada*.com  membership.

Perhaps now I can reply.


----------



## kds1980 (Jun 5, 2010)

I still don't understand how could canadian media allowed this to be published.Several times USA and canadian sikhs make fun of biased Indian media but if this is canadian media then Indian media is much better.

One can even say second world war or genocide of jews was good as after that Europe became peaceful or anti semitic feelings died


----------



## spnadmin (Jun 5, 2010)

Kanwardeep Singh ji

I don't get it either. I did write to the editor and share this view, ignoring this as genocide is irresponsible, as a private message. It is simply incredible.


----------

